# Floating corner shelf



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well this is pretty dismal and I was hesitant to post , but it’s all I got lol. 
It was only a bit below freezing in my shop yesterday, and I was getting tired of knocking over my poor Snake plant , so I was eyeing up this unused corner of my living room for a shelf.

Never did a floating shelf before , and have seen many ideas for straight off the wall applications , but I wanted to do the corner .
I found one idea online that I liked as it was fairly simple , so I took the easy way out and tried it .

I’ll probably add a second one below and put a vase or something on it . 

I used a 2x4 and cut it 1”x1-1/2” , as the thicker it gets the deeper the shelf will end up being . Unfortunately I had no 1/2” Baltic birch left , so I used a 3/4” scrap of Baltic Birch plywood . 
Would have preferred 1/2” to keep the shelf 2” deep total, but it was Sunday and WP is closed .
After I installed the strips on the wall , I placed the plywood on the top and air nailed it . Then did the same and attached the bottom. I left the pic out where I placed a piece in the front to keep it from possibly sagging , and to keep the distance equal across the front .

I used a piece of mdf moulding for a front cap. I thought air nailing everything was kind of a strange way to do it , as you have to pry it apart as opposed to removing screws to remove it , but it seems to work .
I haven’t put putty on the holes and finished it yet, as it’s just primed . I’m still looking at it and wondering if it’s to thick looking?
It would be easy to dado out the area and make it thinner where it’s attached , which would make it a total of 2” thick as opposed to 2-1/2” thick .
Or start from scratch and just buy 1/2” Baltic birch


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't think it looks to thick, Rick. Good job. Right now it looks like part of the wall. If you wanted contrast, paint it dark the same color as the furniture.,
Just saying, 
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice solution, very nice looking. White works when you put that dark vase on it. I think the thickness works too because it is appropriate for the mass and visual weight of the vase. I like it a lot Rick.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well this is pretty dismal and I was hesitant to post , but it’s all I got lol.
> It was only a bit below freezing in my shop yesterday, and I was getting tired of knocking over my poor Snake plant , so I was eyeing up this unused corner of my living room for a shelf.
> 
> Never did a floating shelf before , and have seen many ideas for straight off the wall applications , but I wanted to do the corner .
> ...




Was the corner square, or did you have to cope the corner to fit?

Herb


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice job I can't do much either no heat in my shop. I did build 3 drawers for my desk . Drawer boxes are installed in the desk . Just have to make false fronts for drawers and clear coat.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Was the corner square, or did you have to cope the corner to fit?
> 
> Herb


Darn near square . I shaved a few mm on my belt sander . I expected as much .

Debating to tear apart and use 1/2” BB. This may end up being a prototype yet .
I was thinking that if I took my time , I could air nail and glue the top after the strips are attached , then use white screws underneath for the bottom plate .
This way the bottom plate could be removed accessing the screws going into the wall again. The shelf could be removed if necessary if done that way. 
Not that I can see having to remove a shelf other than I’m not pleased with the height in the future . 

I kind of made a mess , as I had pencil marks higher than what I wanted . I decided to drop it a bit at the time , but I need to paint it to match the wall , so nothing major.

I originally was going to mitre the top and bottom, then mitre a front cap . This way there would be no lines to see , and I could stain it and see the wood grain. 
But my living room isn’t really using the wood look , more like white and black .
A dark stain may work though , but there may be to much contrast . 
My coffee table is a lighter colour though , and my friend mentioned it’s too light . I thought it provided a bit of character to the room,as everything is dark . 
Want to build a coffee and end tables someday , and was going to go a bit darker

My terminology isn’t great . I call stain that stuff where you can see the grains , but I believe you oil it for that? 
Is stain considered paint?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Darn near square . I shaved a few mm on my belt sander . I expected as much .
> 
> Debating to tear apart and use 1/2” BB. This may end up being a prototype yet .
> I was thinking that if I took my time , I could air nail and glue the top after the strips are attached , then use white screws underneath for the bottom plate .
> ...


I agree with Mike, it looks good the way it is. 

Stain is an oil,or water base that shows the grain , then you varnish over with shellac,Poly eurthane, or lacquer.
HErb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya done good one this one Rick... if you feel it looks to "thick" or bulky, try cutting a piece of black electrical tape. Center the tape on the face of your shelf and run it from side to side. See if that doesn't break it up for you. If you like the look, paint tape and then just paint it. Alot of way to just experiment with the look before going and redoing the whole thing...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Looks like it was part of the wall and belongs there as is to me. As for the finish, well that's a personal choice but to me it looks great and very functional. What else would you have done with that corner? Simple, effective, and attractive. Checks my boxes.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice job, Rick! I don't see any issues with the thickness - looks fine to me.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't see a problem with the thickness of the shelf. I think it would also be okay if it was a little thicker. I don't think it would look right if it were thinner.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Rick,

We are our own worst critics when we do something new !
It looks good as is, don't overthink it, that causes stress ! 
You actually inspired me to create a similar shelf as soon as I recover from my surgery. My wife has a collection of Beany Babies and wants a corner shelf in her office above her TV. I'll have to make 2 shelves to hold them all, but seeing yours, I decided to make them floating also and paint them same as the walls.
Cheers,
Dan

BTW; glad to see you were able to do a project with your vision issues.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Rick,

Looks great, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys . As I said I hated to even post this as it’s pretty mundane, but it was nice playing in the shop for a change .

A woman at work had a good idea , stain it grey . Someday I want to make a new coffee table and end tables , and I think grey would work great . 
So at some point I may get some more Baltic birch and try again .


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

It fits. Well done.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks good to me too. i think you could put something under it though... maybe another plant?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TenGees said:


> Looks good to me too. i think you could put something under it though... maybe another plant?


I’ve always wanted a clay dragon . One day I’ll find one the right colour


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks good the way it is, Rick!
Why on Earth would you want to use BB for something as simple as that shelf? I can't think of a single thing that would be an improvement (using BB) over what you've done.
If that's all you've got in stock then sure...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Dragon? You can paint dragons any color you want, maybe you can find one with a propane tank inside and when you press a remote fire shoots out of its mouth.
Just saying,
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Who needs propane when there's beans in the house?


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Darn near square . I shaved a few mm on my belt sander . I expected as much .
> 
> Debating to tear apart and use 1/2” BB. This may end up being a prototype yet .
> I was thinking that if I took my time , I could air nail and glue the top after the strips are attached , then use white screws underneath for the bottom plate .
> ...


Looks fine. I made a couple of corners shelves and just used 1/4" cabinet grade ply for the top and bottom....torsion box concept.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Dragon? You can paint dragons any color you want, maybe you can find one with a propane tank inside and when you press a remote fire shoots out of its mouth.
> Just saying,
> Herb


That may be a good idea Herb .Now I’m thinking about putting the dragon in the garage , this way I can warm up my hands


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

I would be inclined to leave it alone Rick. It looks like it belongs there.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

*Looks great Rick*



RainMan 2.0 said:


> Darn near square . I shaved a few mm on my belt sander . I expected as much .
> 
> Debating to tear apart and use 1/2” BB. This may end up being a prototype yet .
> I was thinking that if I took my time , I could air nail and glue the top after the strips are attached , then use white screws underneath for the bottom plate .
> ...



If I asked my wife about the decor, I know she'd say add some pops of colour, using cushions, and artwork and stuff. So if you're feeling the black and white thing isn't quite right for you, there's a couple of suggestions 

Plants however are always a good reliever and make the place feel more homely.

Well done on the shelf, that is good stuff. Nice to see a floating shelf done by someone in the community.


----------

